# Tiny cabin in POC



## bender

I have a small cabin located close the school in Port O Connor. It's great for a couple or maybe 2 people.
Has an outside carport for chilling out. Close to the front beach and also some kayaks available. 
Pm for more info.


----------



## bender

Sorry, forgot an important word [ rent] in this.
It is a for rent.


----------



## wparker

Any pics of the inside?


----------



## bender




----------



## Backcast

How much for one night


----------



## W E H

What’s the cost to rent it for 2 nights mid week?


----------



## bender

80 a night during mid week.
This cabin is cozy but small perfect for a couple or single individual.
512 517 8928


----------

